# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Tiện CNC giá rẻ

## hardfarmer

Microtech Việt Nam nhận gia công tiện CNC uy tín, chất lượng, cạnh tranh tại khu vực Hà Nội.
Chúng tôi nhận ép nhựa, phay, tiện, cắt dây, cắt xung với giá thành rất cạnh tranh.
http://microtechvn.net
Email: microtechjsc@gmail.com
Mobile: Mr Phuong0915-570-122

----------

